# Good resources for strengthening beginner Python skills?



## MannDude (May 28, 2013)

I've dabbled with Python, having done about half of 'Learn Python the Hard Way' (http://learnpythonthehardway.org/book/)

But due to time constraints, it's been well over a year since I've touched Python. I remember it being enjoyable, and perhaps it was the ADD in me found myself venturing off from the coursework to dabble around and create my own things that applied what little I had learned thus far. (Including a quit smoking tool that reminded me how much money and time I was wasting smoking)

Anyhow, I'd like to pick it back up. Any good web resources or books available on Amazon I should be looking at?


----------



## Ishaq (May 28, 2013)

http://www.learnpython.org/


----------



## Alto (May 28, 2013)

Codeacademy.com have an interactive Python module - http://www.codecademy.com/tracks/python


----------



## willie (May 28, 2013)

Books and solo exercises only get you to a certain point.  After that, you have to work on big programs and collaborate with others.  One straightforward way is: find any free/open source Python program that interests you, check its bug tracker and start fixing stuff and submitting patches.  This probably is a bit much for real newbies.

Some solo exercises:  1) the first few dozen of projecteuler.net problems (after that they become too much about finding math tricks)

2) rubyquiz.com had a lot of good exercises.  It's offline now but web search and archive.org can find some mirrors of some of them.


----------



## arelink (May 28, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Anyhow, I'd like to pick it back up. Any good web resources or books available on Amazon I should be looking at?


 

I know there is a good python course on udemy.com and today coincidentally they just sent me a coupon to get the course for just 10 bucks (MEGA10).


----------

